# Churro's Tale <3



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

So I decided to write a story, about my own betta. I was really inspired by baylee's stories... so yeah, I've began writing one about Churro, because he has had quite a journey! I apologize to Baylee, because I asked if it was okay to use her idea of calling the humans 'feeders' but then I got way too impatient and I just wanted to post my story and see what you guys think! If you want, Baylee, I can always change the names of humans from now on, I did get a few ideas they just weren't nearly as good. 
SOOO! Here we go, hope you all like it!

Part 1:

I slowly awoke as haunting memories from a couple days ago filled my mind again. I remembered swimming around in my container when I felt my water shaking, a sure sign that a feeder was approaching. I had watched all around me as other betta's I had grown up around were being dumped out of their containers into flimsy looking bags, only before the feeder had carried them away to another room. I had swam around frantically, moving in a quick circle, then dipping up and down in the water, something I always did when I was nervous. What was happening to my brothers and sisters? Was I next? Just then, the top of my container was taken away by a feeder and I saw their large, flat face appear above the limits of my water, it's features distorted by the quivering surface. I wanted to jump but with the feeders eyes glaring down on me I knew it was a bad idea. My container was lifted up and I darted to the bottom nervously. I was carried a few paces away, and just then, I saw my container being held over one of the open bags. 
“Oh no! No no no no no!” I tried with all my strength to swim to the back of my container, but my own water was pushing me forward and I screamed as the whole world seemed to fall, but seconds later, I landed, with my water, into the bag. My heart drummed and I watched as the feeder pumped some air into the top of the bag, and then it was tied shut. The feeder roughly grabbed the top of the bag and to my terror, I realized was being carried to the other room, me and my water swaying side to side the whole time. I tried not to think about what horrifying things were about to happen. And then, finally, I felt my bag touch flat ground. I could see that my brothers and sisters were all around me, in similar bags. I quickly swam over to my side, as far as I could go, and saw a vibrant red betta darting back and forth in his own bag. “Hi there! Do you know what's going on?” I shouted. He didn't seem to hear me. “Hello?” I called, with a nervous tone. Just then, a large square lid appeared from above, quickly descending towards us in our box. There were a few screams around me, and then the world had went black.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Should I keep going?


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

I really like it so far!!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

It's a good story! As I posted on your profile, it's okay with me to call humans feeders. You really should keep going, I'm desperate to know what happens next!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks a lot! Okay, second part is right here, and it's REALLY long!

Part 2:

I blinked as I tried to further remember what had happened but the whole mess of it made my head hurt. Instead I focused on what was going on here, now. For instance, where on earth was I? I suddenly realized I was lying on my side, on the bottom of this bare container, looking up though my strange blue water, with one eye at a bright glaring light. I winced and closed my eyes half way, letting them adjust for a moment. Then I heaved myself up, with quite some effort, I was stiff and sore. I swam up to get some air, and as I did, I realized two things: I had reached the surface very quickly, and above me, I saw a light blue and pink betta swimming around in the same kind of blue water. He was in a very small container. I realized, I must be in the same kind of container as him, too. I swam around the perimeter of my container in a quick second, and felt panicked. This was even smaller than the bag I had been in! It was cold, and there was loud noise all around me. I darted around a few more times as uneasiness crept over me, and then I just felt tired... tired and worn out. I sank to the bottom of my container in dismay. Was this going to be my life from now on? I wriggled around trying to get comfortable but it seemed impossible with such little space. Just as I finally settled, there was a harsh whisper that seemed to come from right next to me. 
“Is that YOU making all that racket? Keep it down, will you? Some of us are trying to rest.” I flinched in surprise and spun around to see who had said that. 
“Over here!” the voice hissed. 
I stopped moving abruptly and then swam quickly to the back of my container. On the other side, I could see a shiny blue male, flaring at me from his own container. 
“I – I'm sorry...” I said, really meaning it. I hadn't seen him there, and I was just so scared from all this stuff suddenly going on. I was about to explain, but then I noticed how he was carefully scrutinizing me, and then he left his long, flowy fins droop again and his gills went back to normal. 
“So, you're a newcomer, huh?” he asked with a bit of amusement in his voice. 
“Yes! Yes!” I said eagerly and wiggled up against the edge of my container. “What about you? Did you just arrive as well?” Maybe some of my brothers and sisters were here with me! Maybe I wasn't the only one! 
“Am I? No no no...” he sighed rather sadly. “I've been here as long as I can remember.” 
“Oh...” I said, uncertainly “What's it like?”
“Kid, it may seem harsh, but I'll warn you now. You have the right to be uneasy about this place. You'll always be trapped in these small containers, which never get cleaned by the way. As we speak I can nearly feel my fins are disintegrating from all this rotted food in my water. There's all sorts of noise and feeders are constantly stomping by. I'm sorry you had to end up here like I did, kid.”
As I heard him speak, my heart drummed desperately. I let it all soak in for a moment just hovering there, frozen to the spot as this stranger watched me with a grim expression. Finally I looked at him, and realized that his long fins were black and ragged at the edges and there was brown and orange gunk littered all over the bottom of his container. 
“Try not to worry about it though,” he said, obviously feeling bad about how he had just scared me “Just think, one day, a great feeder is gonna came, take us away, and put us in a beautiful warm home full of plants to swim and sleep in! And your water always stays clean, and you never go hungry. That's what I've heard.”
His words were uplifting, but for now, I was stuck here. I swam to the front of my container and looked down, where I could see what looked like a long fall to the floor, it was as if we were on some sort of shelf. I returned to the back of my container slowly. 
“Thanks for the advice.” I sighed, and sank to the very bottom corner. I let that warm, happy thought pass through my head, of a caring, faithful feeder coming to take me, and it was comforting enough that I was able to forget all my problems and gently drift off into a long rest.


----------



## rooroober (Dec 12, 2010)

Aww...that makes me want to run out and save every betta in every little container! GREAT! story!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Awwww thank you! That wasn't even my goal, but that's good to hear 
Third part, this is it for the day, and it's considerably short compared to the first and second parts:

Part Three:

I awoke later on to find that it was dark all around me, and very quiet. I figured all the feeders were gone. I felt confused but I was grateful for the peace. I glided upwards and I could make out the shape of the betta I had talked to yesterday, as he slept. I gracefully swam to the surface of the water where I could barely see a few flakes left there for me. I gobbled them up gratefully, then swam in circles, back down to the bottom. This sure is going to take some getting used to... I thought to myself as I swam back and forth, barely able to go far before I had to turn and swim in the other direction. But, I had remembered the blue bettas words, and I let them echo themselves in my head, over and over again: _One day, a great feeder is gonna come, take us away, and put us in a beautiful warm home._ It was enough to get me through the next few weeks. Almost.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Aww. I want more xD! So far so good!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Alright... alright... I wasn't planning on posting more today but I just finished the fourth part and I already imagine this story being EXTREMELY lengthy so I'm going to post a lot every day... So, here's the fourth part for you  

Part Four:

In only a weeks time, I knew what the other betta had been talking about. Every day I got food, often I got way more than I could eat, and the food would eventually become soggy and fall to the bottom of my container, where it would begin to dissolve in my water which gave it a horrible burning feeling. It had hardly been a long time in this place and already I couldn't stand being in this water. Every moment there was a painful burning on each and every one of my scales, and my fins felt so itchy and bothersome, sometimes I'd just swivel around and take a few chomps out of them. I was going mad, and for once my new friends words didn't bring me any relief. 
“Don't worry, you'll get used to it.” he had told me. How could he be so mellow about this? He had been here longer than any of us, he should be able to understand! 
“I don't want to have to get used to it! I don't want to have to get used to a painful, uncomfortable life! I don't want to feel this way all the time! It's no fair! I just want a feeder to come and bring me out of my misery!” After little outbursts like that, he'd just leave me to be mad on my own, which was probably for the best. I didn't want to be mad at him, it wasn't his fault, but, I just needed someone to come and save me. Every time a feeder came by, I'd rush to the front of my container and follow them with pleading eyes. Most of the time they never even looked, other times they would, they'd bring their big round faces right up close and my heart would bounce but then they'd look over at another betta, and sometimes, one of the feeders who I'd seen most often would come and retrieve them for the other feeders. I had stopped even feeling happy for those lucky bettas. I just felt insane as me and my friend had to sit there and watch bettas all around us, being taken away to better lives. Some new bettas came, and they'd go just as fast. I continued to eat away at my tail, despite my friend telling me not to. I couldn't stop. I was just frustrated, and scared. I was scared that no one would ever want me. I circled around, keeping my pale orange tail in sight. Why would anyone want me? I was nothing special. The bettas getting taken were beautifully colored with grand fins. Not bettas like me and my friend. It made my heart hurt. I may not be the most special betta in the world, but why couldn't anyone save me? _Please... there HAS to be someone out there... Someone who will care enough to take me in... my friend too. Just bring them here to help us, please..._ I begged silently. I swam up to the surface and ate up some flakes which had just been dropped from above, and then settled back down at the bottom. _Just think, one day a great feeder is gonna come, and take us away. _
Yes, I thought to myself. Please let that be true. 

more coming up tomorrow


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Aaaw poor Churro )= Good job, it's so suspensful that I can't stop reading!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone who's commented so far... the fifth part will be up in a while but it will be a long while possibly, because my sister just possibly broke my finger a while ago, it's all bruised and swollen, and I can move it (but it hurts a LOT!) if it doesn't feel better I'll probably see a doc tomorrow. It'll slow down the writing a little but it's not too hard to type without one pinky so I'll probably get this part done by today!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Part Five!:

(NOVEL LENGTH)

The days grew longer and I became confident that there would never be anyone who would save me. I was losing hope. Thankfully the regular feeder had came by and washed out all of our containers, giving us fresh new water, which I was pretty thrilled about and my chomped up tail was beginning to heal. But what use was it, when I was gonna be here for the rest of my pitiful life and in a week my water would be filth anyways! I had taken to just resting on my side in front of my container. I barely noticed or cared when feeders walked by now. Why should I care? Nothing was going to ever happen.
But it was a few days later when a tall, and rather old looking female feeder had came by to look at us. I swam up to look at her for a second while she was in conversation with one of the feeders I often saw around here. She seemed rather strict, and I knew I was hopeless for getting picked, so I sunk back to the bottom of my container and watched. The regular feeder was talking to the tall one, and she nodded her head up and down as she listened. Then, the regular feeder gestured towards us and the tall feeder walked over and examined us. I didn't even put on a show. What was the point? But just then, the feeder crouched over, making her face level with my container. I just laid there, probably looking dead, or something close to it. She peered at me, then spoke in a concerned voice to the other feeder, who laughed and did the strange head nodding thing, and then stepped forward and suddenly smacked on the side of my container, making my water quiver. I leaped up in shock and did a quick, scared circle around my container. The two feeders spoke for a second, then I watched as the regular feeder grabbed two bettas from a spot too far away for me to see. One was a beautiful striking, bright red, the other was light creamy colored with beautiful fins. She handed them to the tall feeder, then grabbed two more bettas, a dark blue and purple one and a white one with a long red tail. Then, with two bettas apiece, they walked out of sight. 
I sighed and swam to the back of my container. “They had to pick them. They could pick any four bettas, and they didn't even pick one of us.” my buddy didn't seem too really acknowledge what I was saying, so I sighed and swam to the front of my container, feeling dejected. A few seconds later I saw the two feeders coming back, empty handed. I wondered what happened to the other bettas, but I figured they must be okay. The regular feeder never let anything bad happen to us. But now, the tall one, she was examining us all over again... And then, I suddenly noticed they were both watching me and talking. I spun around and headed over to talk to my buddy.
“G-Guess what?” I stammered excitedly. “There's some feeder out there, she's buying a ton of us... and, and, right now they're checking me out! Things are looking good!” I spun around with thrill and then puffed out my fins proudly. 
“Good going, kid. I knew you're day would come eventually.” I looked at him, and suddenly realized he didn't seem very happy. Then it all washed over me. Of course. He had been here ages before me, then I came in and complained how terrible it was. I whined to him that I'd never get picked. But now, it was happening. I was getting picked, and he would be the one left behind. Again. My stomach felt sick, and words started tumbling out of my mouth.
“Wait... wait I'm not so sure I wanna get chosen!”
“What are you talking about? I thought it was your biggest dream!”
“But, what about you! It's no fair that you'll be left behind again!” I hyperventilated. “You can't be left behind on your own! I have to stay!”
It seemed like it was too late. A feeders hand extended in my direction, but then, to my relief, it grabbed the container of the betta above me. 
“Phew,” I said “Looks like I'm staying...”
I looked at my buddy and I saw that he looked partly relieved too.
Suddenly, I felt a hand grip onto my container. 
“No!” I cried, as I felt myself being lifted up and carried away.
My buddy didn't say anything, just watched with a look of dismay as the feeder was about to set down the container of the betta who was on top of me, down in front of him. But then the taller feeder spoke, and their hand extended to grab my buddies container. The regular feeder set down the other bettas container in my buddys old spot, and then took my buddy away from the tall feeder and they both began walking. With us.
I looked over at my buddy from my own container as we were jostled up and down from the feeders every step. He looked scared, but I passed him a look of excitement and his face lit up. Soon we found out where the other bettas were carried off to. It was the same place where we had stayed while our containers were cleaned. It was a big hollow cube with a door that led to where the feeders the kept stuff they put in our water, and there was even a water dispenser. Me and my buddy were set next to the other bettas. I looked over at the four of them, some seemed thrilled, others terrified. I caught the bright red ones eyes and we shared a smile. He was definitely one of the excited ones. Our regular feeder grabbed something rested against the big cube. It was a big looking board and she pulled on it, and folded it in some parts, and voila, I realized it was one of those boxes I had been put in before I was taken away from my home not so long ago. And then, one by one, our containers were grabbed and placed inside. Mine was stacked on top of the really light colored bettas. Me and my buddy were placed about as far apart as we could be, but I had a good feeling about what was going on, and I imagined we'd see each other again soon.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

What happens next, I wonder!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Part 6:
[=

Just like before, darkness had fell upon the box and we had a bumpy, treacherous journey to wherever it was we were being taken. I have no clue how long it was before we arrived at our destination, but soon enough our box finally hit a flat surface and it stayed that way. The top of our box was lifted away, spilling in bright blinding light, and the first thing I saw once my eyes had adjusted was the face of the tall feeder, looking down on us. The her hand came forward, and grabbed my container. My heart did a little flop. I felt nervous because getting your container taken was almost never a good thing but maybe I was going to be moved to my new home! 
“Bye! Good bye!” I shouted to the bettas back down in the box as I parted with them. I did an excited shake and twist, then spotted my buddy, looking up watching me with astonishment. I swam in a quick circle and thought about what my home would be like. Huge, and warm, maybe, with tons of plants and hiding spots. I heard the lid on my container pop off and before I knew it, I was slipping, tumbling as all of my water spilled out, taking me with it. I twisted mid air, as I fell for a few seconds, but then I finally hit water. Cold water. VERY cold water. I went into instant shock, freezing up as force pushed me down further in the chilling water, but once I had recovered from the fall, and barely from the temperature, I took in my surroundings. My new home, it was hardly bigger than my old container, and there were no plants to be seen.. Anger boiled up inside of me. I had been excited for nothing. I swam down and saw light orange rocks on the bottom. They were the same color as me, almost as if I had been picked to match this tank. Swimming up, I saw there was one part of my tank which curved in a lot, and then opened up wide. It didn't give much surface to breathe from. Some sort of pretty orange string was tied around the top. Staring outside my new “home” I realized that there were other tanks like mine too, with different colored gravel. I even saw a blue one, and figured that my friend would probably end up in there. I gulped some air and then sunk down to the bottom, feeling discouraged. THIS was the home I had been looking forward to for so long?


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

I love the novel lengths because it gives so much to read! I swear, if you were to publish this, it could be!


----------



## rooroober (Dec 12, 2010)

Great story!!!!! Can't wait for more!!! )


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

This Is a great story! U Should totally keep going.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry I haven't posted anymore for a few days! I've been busy with some studying, chores, and present buying! I'll post some tomorrow, I promise, but it's too late for me to post any now! Well check back tomorrow for more!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Part 7:
I was in my tank for a few more days. After the tall feeder had got all of us betta's into our matching tanks, all lined up neatly on a table, she had left us, in a big beautiful, yet empty room. It got extremely cold at night and I folded my fins up tightly and huddled up in a corner, and also then swimming around quickly to try and stay warm. I wasn't next to my buddy anymore, but next to the cherry red betta who I began to talk to a lot. Apparently he had arrived at the last torturous place just a few days after I had. He was just as excited as me to leave and it made me happy to think of the six of us who had been picked and taken out of that miserable place, and given new hope. If I had learned anything it was not to give up hop, and it could only be so long before, maybe someone would rescue me from here too.


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Methinks more! Good job with the story!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice story!


----------



## cesitlie95 (Dec 27, 2010)

GREAT story! I just wanted to keep on reading lol. But what happened to Churro? Was he rescued or is that the end of the story?


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

My plan was to show how he got rescued after a long time... but I mean, he went through so much from where I left off to when I finally took him home. Like, there was still a years time left! and I was really busy and didn't have time to write all that, so I kinda just left it off there... Sorry I left you guys hanging but I'm so glad you liked the story!


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

I thought I might as well let you guys know how the story ends, from my point of view however:


Anyways, our school put together an auction to buy furniture and home items (for a fundraiser), stupidly, a few of the items were decorative betta bowls, and a teacher at our school bought Churro, his blue betta friend, and the red betta, and put them each in the separate 10 gallon community tanks he had in his classroom... They didn't get taken very good care of, and then during the summer break they never got a water change. When I came back on the first day of school, the red betta was by itself in a clean 10 gallon, that tank had the only working filter. The blue betta was in an absolutely filthy tank that was 100% covered in algae. Churro was in a pretty dirty tank with the only surviving goldfish (the others died over the summer). Then me and my friends cleaned the blue bettas tank since it was the worst, them some other students were going to clean the tank Churro and the goldfish were in, but they only had time to change half the water, so then there was five gallons left and the tank got so dirty, and then guys in my class were throwing their lunch food in there, making it even more dirty, and also both the fish got so bloated. Anyways, I was the first one who offered to take a betta home and I took Churro and kept him in a 2 gallon, I'm moving him to a planted 10 gallon soon hopefully. He's mostly healthy, but has permanent gill damage from being in such dirty water. After awhile, one of my friends took home the blue betta, but he never ate, so sadly, he died awhile ago. We moved the goldfish into the clean tank with the red betta however, the red betta froze to death over Christmas break and the goldfish barely survived. The teacher gave away the goldfish to another student who I don't know... so I'm not sure how it's doing now..

Hope that answers your questions... I think it's sad though, how much people mistreat bettas I hope this story can motivate other people to take good care of their pet fish and give them the best life possible.
so that wraps it up, I guess!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

More!!!!! Where is everything? Post more!!!!! I mean, post more.... Please....


----------

